# Does he look slim?



## df1960 (Nov 6, 2009)

Just wondering if Hawkeye looks slim or if he looks OK. When you pet him you can feel his ribs and his backbone. I find he feels slim or is it because he's still a puppy and he going to fill out eventually, he's 16 weeks old and weighs 42lbs.


----------



## cuttingedge (Nov 23, 2009)

He looks good to me. 
My boy is 14 weeks old and is a little bit on the thin side. At his last Vet visit we were told that he had a major growth spurt and that we should up his food a little.

BTW He is Very Cute!


----------



## Sir_Henry (Jun 26, 2010)

I feel the same way about our little guy - he's going on 10 weeks and has put on some weight and is filling out but I can still feel his ribs and backbone. Some of the pups I see on here are pretty big, so I'll be curious to see how others respond to you question.

BTW - he's a handsome guy and looks great to me!!


----------



## HandsomeSamson (Jun 7, 2010)

He looks like a perfectly normal, healthy puppy to me. Samson was one of 4 boys in his litter along with 4 girls and when I picked him up from the breeder I noticed that about half of them were tall and slim like mine and some where shorter and more stocky. It's a grab bag most of the time, Samson filled in after a few months but is still pretty slim.

...actually, he looks a lot like Samson when he was that age!


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

Theyre puppies, theyre supposed to be slim. Actually it's best to keep them slim their whole life. It's better for their joints. 

People are just so used to seeing fat dogs that when they see one that's healthy, they think it's too thin. If i had a dime for everytime someone said my dog was skinny, i'd probably have a lot of change.

Your pup looks perfectly fine. Here's a good chart to show averages as the months go by. Your pups right on schedule to where he should be.

http://www.nwk9.com/weight_height.htm


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I think the showlines are a bit bulkier than working, with the exception of the DDR, I'd go by feel vs the weight.
Your pup doesn't look too thin at all to me.
My pup weighed 41# and 19" at that age, this is him at 15 weeks(West German/Czech lines) 39# he gained an average of 3# a week~ fed raw, and at 15 mos is now 90#, 27" and still very slim structure. His littermates were much lighter in weight(females) the other male is about the same as Karlo now.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

at 10 weeks old my pup weighed 17.5 lbs. 
i don't think you have to worry about your
pups weight at this age. he's gaining weight
every week. let him grow naturally and don't
try to make him gain weight.



Sir_Henry said:


> I feel the same way about our little guy - he's going on 10 weeks and has put on some weight and is filling out but I can still feel his ribs and backbone. Some of the pups I see on here are pretty big, so I'll be curious to see how others respond to you question.
> 
> BTW - he's a handsome guy and looks great to me!!


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

looking down at your dog from the 2nd pick
i think he could be a little slimmer. don't
worry your dog definitely doesn't look
under weight to me. he's a pup and he's growing all of the time.


----------



## JKlatsky (Apr 21, 2007)

doggiedad said:


> looking down at your dog from the 2nd pick
> i think he could be a little slimmer. don't
> worry your dog definitely doesn't look
> under weight to me. he's a pup and he's growing all of the time.


I would agree with this.


----------



## gsd_bella (Aug 6, 2006)

I agree with doggiedad and JKlatsky, he also looks to me like he could go a little slimmer if anything. Best thing for them is keeping them slim, you should always be able to easily feel their ribs.


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

I think he looks great! He's a good looking boy!
You don't want to see ribs really sticking out-but you should easily be able to feel them. Again, I think he looks great. Keep him growing slow and steady. Like someone else mentioned it's better for their joints.

My little guy is 13 weeks and weighs 24 pounds. He's slim and healthy!


----------



## chicagojosh (Jun 22, 2010)

he looks healthy and he's very handsome! I think Cody weighed about the same @ 4 months....


----------

